# CHP Seeks Suspect in Fatal Hit & Run Collision, just outside the city of Winters, CA



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

*CHP Seeks Suspect in Fatal Hit & Run Collision, just outside the city of Winters, CA*

Not sure why they waited so long to post this notice, but here it is:



> On the evening of Wednesday, March 26, 2014, Adrianna Melendez (DOB 03/24/1991), struck and killed a bicyclist on Putah Creek Road with her vehicle, just outside the city of Winters, CA. Melendez took measures to conceal the fatal traffic collision and left her home in Winters on or about March 28, 2014 when she learned that law enforcement may be looking for her.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

she needs to rot in hell


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

suspect is 5' 3" 256 lbs...???

holy crap. 

shouldn't be hard to pick that fat slob out in a crowd.


----------

